# Das Nurburgring! Â Review + Photos (big files)



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Well, where do I begin........*das eest ein freggin' goot weekend yaah? Â *

*YAH!* Â ;D

What an amazing 2 weeks.......2,300 miles taking in Le Mans, Spa and the Â Nurburgring. Â We got back about 7 o' clock tonight....so many stories to tell, so few words to do them justice.

4 cars set out on friday morning, manned by:
Das Beves und das Gemma, Das RRRRRRRRRooflands, Das Jones und Das Jason und Das Scotty und das Kate. Â In short, ze englanders were going to take ze 
nordschleife by ssstorm in zeir mode e fieed der Audi TT's... ;D

Back roads all the way down to Spa Francorchamps, arrived 7pm (ish) took on the sight, drank, ate,slept. 
Saturday morning a hike down to the track at Spa, fortunate enough to get 40 minutes of the Ferrari club hooning round in F40's Dino's racing 355's and 360's.....a mere taste of what was to come. A 2 hour back road blast up to nurburg on the back roads saw us arrive about 1/2pm on saturday.

On the way up we were lucky or unlucky (whichever way you view it) to arrive 5 minutes after a lorry had dumped about 500 7up bottles all over a road in northern belgium. Â

Threading out way through after it had been swept up, we stopped to check our tyres to reveal I'd picked up a nail in my front right. Â  Â 

Disappointed after comng such a way to miss good track time, Amanda and I spent 3 hours trying to find an open tyre shop.not easy on a saturday afternoon. Â

In the end we found a guy at a Nissan dealership who said he could repair the tyre but it would be no good for racing on the track  
Prepared for the worst and no track action for me  , we pulled the nail out to find fortunately, it was the bottom half of a screw and was only grip deep Â  Â Wahey! 
Racing back to the ring, I found everyone else had had at least one lap.......checking tyre presuures over a couple of hours to make sure they were OK, Rob offered to take me out on a sighting lap before I set out myself behind the wheel.

The ring is just.....well.....legendary. What can you say? 
Intimidating, fast, slippery, grippy, slow, tight, long, up, down, oops, fuck, oh jeez....f*ck I am bricking it!......are all adjectives flashing through your mind as you venture out on your first lap. Â

Rob came out with me on my first lap (brave man) and it helped tremendously.I had picked up from him by passengering quite a few things (none in the least how to hoon carousel) so was nervous but glad I had someone with more laps (about 10) more than me (10 is a lot BTW). 
By the time we finished I was hooked.....what an awesome track. Never ending......fast, slow, tight, long sweepers, blind crests, Â triple apex's, spectators, bikes, racing cars, vans, buses, caterham's, GT3's you name it.....it was there.

I ended up doing 5 laps over the coourse of the 2 days, each one faster but smoother and so...so enjoyable. Rob, Paul and Jonah all did a similar amount. Tyres took a hammering but recovered well. What amazed me was when they were up to temperature, they were so grippy.unbelieveable!

Aside from a brake fluid leak on my Brembo's (AmD to sort) all the machinery survived.

We had a lot of fun but the fear of what may go wrong was always there. There were a number of crashes over the weeknd, the track closing 3-4 times a day. The ever present ambulance and views of crumpled motorbikes provides enough touch of reality to calm you down. Sadly, 2 people were killed in a Ferrari 360 Modena on friday lunchtime, crashing heavily before Aremberg, the car flipped and burst into flames. Not good.

Highlights of the trip? Â Where do you start........

- Passengeing with das Beves on first lap to hear Rob exclaim "f*ck off!" as a black racing civic typr R hooned by at over 130mph up into Aremberg....twitching all over the place.......he was fast......well, that was until a GT3 went by into "Foxhole" like we were standing still. Â So committed it was unreal. 
- The look on my face after nailing carousel on my first lap......Rob B was present to view said expression..and ensuing celebratory guffaw.
- Â Watching the locals late last night (7:30pom) into flangegarden....all in stripped out golf's, jetta's and Astra's.very very fast. 
- Watching the vid of the ring mini ;D Â see: http://www.ringmini.de/English_Version/english_version.html
- Drinking beer in the evening Â ;D

Big thanks to everyone for making such a great weekend. 
Paul, for sorting it all out with Byrne up, for being constantly on form, for lending me your tyre pressure pump and reader. 
Jonah, for helping me find someone to fix my brakes, bringing along Jason (YAH! UURGH!) 
Das Beves und das rozzer......dankershurn....cheers for track advice and all the rest. Â Yes mate, it's in the calendar every year from now on 
And to Missus Rrrrrrrruuufland, for sitting in the car with me for 4 days, on and off the track! Â

Well, enough of that, here's some pictures!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

On the way to Spa, friday evening....




































Spa Circuit, Saturday morning


















F40...









These guys were going faaast, spectating, you didn;t realise how on the limit they were until they lost it!




































First sight at the ring.and it was closed due to a crash. All too familiar a sight unfortunately 









All kinds of exotica in the car park.......









I used to think GT3's were the business.....they're 2 a penny at the ring....I'll take my deposit off then...nearly as common as muck! ;D 


















A happy TT owner!









Tyres, tyres, tyres......an ever important one to get right at the ring. I learnt more about cars this weekend than ever before









oops! nearly forgot to say.bikes outnumber cars by atleast 2:1


















Ahah! Look at zee englandurs! zey sink zat by ze waising of ze boot zey can get ze down force on der Audi TT! Hah! 









The main straight on the circuit (right side of the pic)









Getting my brakes fixed at 8pm on saturday night.......


















You can see where the brake fluid has leaked and sprayed all round the inside of the wheel arch









Of course we gave the guy all the advice we could.....









Zis is ze faulty vasher! hah hah! I knew it heinz! it is italian! 









Saturday night, post brake fix....Bikers in the background, TT'ers in the foreground...









Rob, describing my first lap...to great amusement of those around the table......









ay? 









*PAUL!*









Maah name is Borat.....I kiss you....









Now get it right Gemma....it's 22nd of June 2004 when we'll be coming back, oh yes.









"And then the rear of the car just went light......."









The only time you'll see this guy eating a salad! 



























Sunday morning.....waiting for das scott, das Jones und das beves at Brunchen









I got a 4 wheel drift on there!









B3 VES


















das Scott


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Jonah!


















Sadly. no me at thid point I had asked amanda to film me....30 secinds before I arrived, the tape ran out and she couldn't turn the digital comera on in time. Or should I say

"das photoapperat"! ;D

Back at the start line.....




































This beemr was very fast but v twitchy




































This Viper was giving hot laps for a fee.......we held him up though ;D 




































Yes, this had just come off the track......imagine hooning round carousel to find this crawling at 30mph!









Paul and Kate get ready for a hot lap........who is nervous smiling the most? !! ;D









Go on das scott! exercise those demons!









Great car but we didn;t see it on track..he just turned up and posed!





































Absolute piece of piss reversing the thing!



























Just one more lap dear, I promise.....(We followed on this last one) 









This bit of the track ran through Adenau town......it takes 12 minutes to drive there on the road! 


















Flangegarrden, 7pm, sunday evening. 









The same......lone gay biker in the background









der Audi! Yah!


















do you brake before, after or during this drop?









the locals, going quicker than anyone else...aside from the caterham









Relaxing at the end of a long weekend......What you can't see are the white knuckles..... ;D


















This is the 2003 version of the yellow RUF Turbo. Remember the previous video of that mad man? Well, they're at it again, and he was staying at our hotel! This is the car

ready for the off last night.they were filming today


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sunday night, and the F1 boys had already arrived.....


















Back at the eurotunnel, on the way home 









Cars are in a right state









Back at home and reviewing the price of a weekend at the ring.......here's proof I gave it masseev round the carousel!









PS: notice das buuugsplatz.......bigger than thos of das Beves ;D



























feck it's late, off to bed.hope everyone got home alright and see you soon!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I ever find the guy that hit my TT I'm gonna take HUGE F****** delight in kicking the b***** back to his ancestors!!   

Glad you had an awesome time mate. Looks absolutely fantastic! All I can say is I wish I'd gone.....  Looks like I missed something pretty cool!

Count me in for the next trip, whatever car I'm in! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Didn't like seeing you left out mate 

Here's Stu Â ;D









Just like to say thanks to everyone for making this weekend so memerable for both me and Jason.
Big thanks to everyone ;D

Next year is a deffinate for me ;D

Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Not much I can add to Herr Rooflant's summary of ze trip. I am truly hooked and the 'ring trip will become an annual pilgrimage. Gemma wants to bring the R32 so she can drive as well. Anyone with the slightest whiff of petrol in their veins should go, even if only once!

Thanks to all who came along for making it such a fantastic weekend.

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just got home now after a detour to visit some relatives. I'm glad everyone had a great time ;D

I'm much happier now that ghost sitting on my shoulder has been flung off. I'm still amazed how my 2002 accident happened on such a silly little crest and then how fecking far the car slid. : Ho hum that was then this is now! ;D

I had a great time and sneaking into Spa before security got in place was cooool. What the heck was my Mrs doing on the podium ???

The F40's and the classics mades that morning quite special. I'm so relieved no one got a puncture from the bottles as I know as first through I'd have got the blame for not finding another route!!

I'll sort some photo's, film clips etc but for now it's beer, food, beer and sleep.

I hope there will be more people willing to give it a go next year.

STOP POLISHING - GET DRIVING!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> STOP POLISHING - GET DRIVING!! Â


That should surely become our mantra! 

I know, I could set up www.tt-drivers.co.uk ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rob,

How about........

*http://www.de fleedermauhz-und-der-englandurs-een-dur-audi-TT-ring-drivers.de * Â ;D

Jonah, cheers for the pic....proof I was ringing! Â 
Without wanting to overdo the track thing....I think my turn-in point was far superior to anyone else's........... ;D Â [smiley=smash.gif]

Feck....I've got withdrawal symptoms already.....who vants to go again in september Â 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Some more ring pics from the weekend......

http://www.nurburgring.nl/pictures/220603/index.htm

*Das Beves! It looks as if vee are famous! das eeenglanduuuurs!*

*dis ees me! YAH!* ;D










*und das Beves!*










Some other sites:

http://www.cobweb.nl/mauriceq/ring220603/index.htm

*Picture of das w*anker een das M3! Peroxide hair and pick sleeves saiys it all!*










*How Jonah avoided doing this I'll never know... *;D










*Those mad englishmen in ze jaguar......
*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

September ;D ME!!!! ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've uploaded my piccies to:

http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/ringtrip/

I'm not sure vot Frau Rooflant is describing here


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Fantastic review and pics.
Thanks all!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> How Jonah avoided doing this I'll never know...


Well some might say pure skill  me on the otherhand would say GOD was looking over me ;D

Whats happening in september Nuts ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I haven't done my pics yet but look what I found on the web!!

p.s. 18's do look better than 17's!! Â


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I've uploaded my piccies to:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/ringtrip/
> 
> I'm not sure vot Frau Rooflant is describing here


She's saying "....and then we came out of this Peage.....Stu looked across to Rob...got the nod and floored it....and we were level like this for a while then Stu just pulled away....!" ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> She's saying Â "....and then we came out of this Peage.....Stu looked across to Rob...got the nod and floored it....and we were level like this for a while then Stu just pulled away....!" Â ;D Â


Or more like "....and then we came out of this Peage.....Stu looked across to Rob...got the nod and floored it....and for a moment Stu was this much in front until Rob just pulled and pulled away....!" ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

some pics here 
http://www.sonystyle-imaging.com/eu_en/pc/viewimagelist.jsp?album_id=0b88b788be90
Jonah


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Jonah,

Just read your messages in last weeks nuremberg thread,

I was intending on coming with TT and Z8, however, as I crashed the Z8 and claire still cant get insured in the TT it was a no no.

Seems like you all had a good time...

Russell.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nevermind maybe next year ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's taken a while (sorry!) but I've now got my pics and vids sorted. I won't bother with the pics as they are largely a duplication of what has already been shown soinstead here are a couple of videos. (They are quite small in size but can be enlarged without too much loss of quality)

Spa (21/6/03) 9Mb

Nurburgring (22-23/6/03) Video 18Mb


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Great Videos Paul ;D bought back some good memories of the weekend 
wish i could do something like that with mine :-/
Jonah


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I went to Spa last October and watched a few Ferrari's doing what they do best. 8) And how narrow is that paddock tunnel entrance? 

Great Ring pictures and videos BTW

SBJ


----------

